# .jar Fehler



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo liebes forum, ich habe ein problem!

ich habe mit netbeans eine .jar datei aus meinem projekt gemacht, und nun tritt der fehler, der im bild gezeigt ist auf!








bitte helt mir, und es muss schnell gehen, danke

euer nitram0598


----------



## KrokoDiehl (3. Apr 2012)

Im Manifest deiner Jar-Datei muss die Main-Klasse benannt werden. Ich kenne Netbeans nicht, aber ich gehe stark davon aus dass es im Export-Wizard eine entsprechende Option gibt.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Apr 2012)

Poste mal den Inhalt des Manifests (einfach mit nem beliebigen zip programm öffnen).


----------



## Marcinek (3. Apr 2012)

Hmm, das ist ja ein Fehler, der niemals vorkommt. Voll blöd, denn dann könnte man die Lösung in der SUFU finden oder bei entsprechenden Suchmaschinen im Internet. :autsch:


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

ok, hier die manifest (*hahaha*)








danke für die hilfe


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

hmm ... spontan : verschiedene Java-versionen , fehlerhaftes Manifest , fehlerhaftes JAR ...
gibt schon so einige mögliche fehlerquellen ... aber google und sufu hättest du trotzdem mal verwenden können

auch kannst du das JAR ja mal hier uppen das man sich das mal ansehen kann

btw : gleiches gilt für den screen : einbinden von externen quellen ist hier ungern gesehen


----------



## Marcinek (3. Apr 2012)

Lol? Hast du die Manifestdatei mit WinRar geöffnet?


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Lol? Hast du die Manifestdatei mit WinRar geöffnet?



sieht so aus ... er hat vermutlich nicht gecheckt das er das JAR mit z.b. winrar öffnen soll und dann dort das manifest rausziehen kann


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

ähh, doch, ich dachte ich soll die manifest mit rar öffnen, das man .jar's mit rar öffnen kann weis ich


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

nitram0598 hat gesagt.:


> ähh, doch, ich dachte ich soll die manifest mit rar öffnen, das man .jar's mit rar öffnen kann weis ich



dann tust du das und ziehst das manifest raus ... und postest den inhalt hier ...

btw : das Manifest.mf ist eine ganz normale text/plain datei und kann in java entweder mit [japi]Properties[/japi] gelesen werden oder mit der speziellen klasse [japi]Manifest[/japi]


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

ach, und hier mal die .jar

hier


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

nitram0598 hat gesagt.:


> ach, und hier mal die .jar
> 
> hier



sag mal ... was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen die "ATTACHMENT" funktion zu nutzen ?

für alle anderen


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Ant-Version: Apache Ant 1.8.2
Created-By: 1.7.0_03-b05 (Oracle Corporation)
Class-Path: 
X-COMMENT: Main-Class will be added automatically by build
Main-Class: startup.run
```

sieht soweit also in ordnung aus ...

was passiert denn wenn du in der console [c]java -jar yourGAS_text.jar[/c] eingibst ?

und noch was : klassen schreibt man UpperCamelCase

[edit]hab mir mal den spass gemacht und JAD drüber laufen lassen ... scheint als würde das ding NICHT das tun was soll ... denn bei mir bleibt das fenster weis ... im source steht aber was anderes[/edit]


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

das hier passiert dann



EDIT: KOMMT DAS FENSTER?


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

das video muss ich jetzt nicht wirklich kommentieren oder ?

du musst mit der console auch schon mal in das verzeichnis gehen wo das JAR liegt ...

erlich ... nimm dir mal n gutes buch wie z.b. "Java ist auch eine Insel" zur hand ... und lass erstmal die finger von der IDE ...
dir fehlen ja die einfachsten grundlagen

[edit]ja natürlich kommt es ... aber wie gesagt : bleibt leer ... obwohl dein code was anderes sagt[/edit]


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

ne, fehlen mir net, wenn du so tust als wärst du der schlaue, dann ünerlege ob du es auch bist


DER CODE SAGT NIX ANDERES, ES MUSS LEER SEIN


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

hmm ... komisch ... aber du schaffst es ja nicht mal von selbst mit CMD zum verzeichnis zu gehen wo dein jar liegt ... und das sind schon grundlagen ... und zwar allgemein im umgang mit computern ... nicht mal speziell aufs programmieren oder gar java bezogen


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

ich programmiere seit 3 jahren mit c++, also sei mal leise, und nun zurück zum thema, es ist nur leer

Ach ja, und außerdem, es ist bei all meinen projekten plötzlich so


----------



## Gast2 (3. Apr 2012)

Du hast den Code mit 1.7 kompiliert und versuchst ihn mit 1.6 auszuführen.


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

dann sag mal was ich jetzt machen muss


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

mal das ganze decompiled

run.java

```
package startup;

public class run
{

    public run()
    {
    }

    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        start load = new start();
        load.main();
    }
}
```

start.java

```
package startup;

import form.main;

public class start
{

    public start()
    {
    }

    public void main()
    {
        main form = new main();
        form.setResizable(false);
        form.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        form.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```

main.java

```
package form;

import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.EventQueue;
import java.util.logging.Level;
import java.util.logging.Logger;
import javax.swing.*;

public class main extends JFrame
{

    public main()
    {
        initComponents();
    }

    private void initComponents()
    {
        setDefaultCloseOperation(3);
        GroupLayout layout = new GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING).addGap(0, 400, 32767));
        layout.setVerticalGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING).addGap(0, 300, 32767));
        pack();
    }

    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        try
        {
            javax.swing.UIManager.LookAndFeelInfo arr$[] = UIManager.getInstalledLookAndFeels();
            int len$ = arr$.length;
            int i$ = 0;
            do
            {
                if(i$ >= len$)
                    break;
                javax.swing.UIManager.LookAndFeelInfo info = arr$[i$];
                if("Nimbus".equals(info.getName()))
                {
                    UIManager.setLookAndFeel(info.getClassName());
                    break;
                }
                i$++;
            } while(true);
        }
        catch(ClassNotFoundException ex)
        {
            Logger.getLogger(form/main.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
        catch(InstantiationException ex)
        {
            Logger.getLogger(form/main.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
        catch(IllegalAccessException ex)
        {
            Logger.getLogger(form/main.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
        catch(UnsupportedLookAndFeelException ex)
        {
            Logger.getLogger(form/main.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
        EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {

            public void run()
            {
                (new main()).setVisible(true);
            }

        }
);
    }
}
```

hmm .. jut ... is halt leer ... aber steht halt ne ganze menge code drin ... *hab mich halt etwas verlesen*


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

ja, net schlimm, ich war auch net freundlich zu dir xD


----------



## Gast2 (3. Apr 2012)

nitram0598 hat gesagt.:


> dann sag mal was ich jetzt machen muss


Entweder mit 1.6 kompilieren oder mit 1.7 ausführen :rtfm:


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

nitram0598 hat gesagt.:


> dann sag mal was ich jetzt machen muss



wie wäre es mal mit dem einfachsten : alles was mit java zu tun hat deinstallieren und dann das JDK7 noch mal neu frisch installieren ?

und vor allem auch pfade etc anpassen

und flipp mal nich so aus ...
von deinen 3 jahren programmieren sehe ich leider SEHR wenig bis überhaupt nichts ... sry


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

wie kann ich es mit 1.7 ausführen?


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

vergiss es ... ich klink mich aus ...
als tipp noch so dagelassen : nimm dir mal n gutes grundlagen buch zur hand ... nutze google und die sufu ... und versuch deine probleme mal selbst zu lösen ... denn das was du gerade als "problem" beschreibst kommt hier jede woche 2 mal ...

ein wenig eigeninitiative sollte man haben


----------



## nitram0598 (3. Apr 2012)

ist das der richtige download?

JDK 7 with NetBeans


----------



## Gast2 (3. Apr 2012)

nitram0598 hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich es mit 1.7 ausführen?



In der Konsole:

```
/dein/Pfad/zu/java1.7/bin/java -jar /dein/Pfad/zur/jar.jar
```

Oder den Pfad zum Java bin Verzeichnis im PATH anpassen, oder die richtige java.exe als Doppelklickanwendung auswählen, oder..


----------

